# Photog looking for Montana Area Predator Hunters



## bozemanphotog (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey All,

My name is Graeme MacPherson. I am an engineering student and photographer out of bozeman montana. I am currently working on a photography project and am looking for predator hunters to "shoot" with. I am trying to document subcultures in Montana to give people better insight into what really goes on in the things they hear about on TV or read about in newspapers. I try my best to present a fair perspective on what is happening, and take a photojournalistic approach to documenting a hunt.

I am interested in photographing the actual hunt, but am also happy to be "on call" if you shoot or trap something in the SW montana area and want me to take a photo off-site.

The game I am interested in:

-wolf
-mountain lion
-Coyote
-pretty much any trapping

In exchange for letting me come along on a hunt, I am happy to help you with whatever photographs you need. I am happy to take trophy shots like this










or give you copies of any of the work I create on the hunt.

I am currently updating my main site, but have some of my work posted on flickr if you are interested in checking out some of my work.

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested, and feel free to share the message with people you think might be good candidates.

I apologize if there aren't many montana area posters here, I am trying to get the word out as many places as I can.

Thanks in advance.

-graeme


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bozemanphotog.
I'm sure someone here can help you out graeme. Good luck, I look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a big to welcome PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT. Nice photograph. Do your best to not show blood and guts. ie: the deer's tongue is bloody and hanging out of it's mouth. Now if you tucked it back in, it would be a plus. Think of it like the difference between Plyboy and Huslr, the first one can be viewed by some as tasteful and the other ????? Photographs with blood and guts may not appeal to most non-hunters and can be "more likely" used by anti-hunting groups to portray thier sick and twisted agenda. You wouldn't want to ruin the same opportunity your children or grandchildren may have. Good Luck on your endeavors...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*+1 on what AZ said ! * Do as the african professional hunters do on the TV shows, now they know how to setup an animal for photos


----------



## bozemanphotog (Nov 11, 2012)

I appreciate the input. That photo is not anything I would ever use or publish though, so I am not interested in making a private photo "PC". That is purely for the hunter in the image.

This is more my speed...



















I document what I see. I am not going to hide blood for PC reasons. I am also not going to try to make anything look more violent than it is.

thanks

-graeme


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The links didn't work for me. But I am using a dumb phone...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice clear pics! Welcome to PT.

Good luck with your work!


----------

